# Hydras in shrimp fry tank



## Bryalie (Jul 5, 2018)

I have a tank with baby shrimp in there, shrimplets and newborns (salt sized). and a breakout in hydras. I have a fluke tab, but from what i have read, fluke tabs will kill my shrimp.
What are other options I have? 
I was thinking of removing what babies i could and the treating the tank, however once i introduce the babies back in, the water could still be contaminated
a) half the dosage?
b) ??
c) ??


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Just googled fluke tubs. I wouldn’t use it for the tank that intended for shrimp.
To eradicate hydra you can 
a) use chemicals like No planarian
b) put clear plastic to the glass inside tank, shade other sides. Hydra will move to to the lit side/plastic, remove wash, repeat.

I used plastic a few years back, worked well


----------

